# Hintergrund-Muster woher?



## FRuuP (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich suche Muster für'n Hintergrund wie auf folgenden Bildern:












Kann mir jemand helfen wo ich swas finde?



Danke schonmal.. FruuP


----------



## The_Maegges (2. Oktober 2006)

Ne weisse Tischdecke/Stoffserviette einscannen und das Ganze überlagern?
So sieht das für mich zumindest aus.


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Oktober 2006)

Vielleicht findest du ja etwas bei Squidfingers: http://squidfingers.com/patterns/

Ansonsten einfach mal in den Grafik-FAQ schauen. Da finden sich mit Sicherheit ein paar passende Links. 

Grüße

Philip


----------



## hima_2010 (3. Oktober 2006)

Hier findest du das, was du dir wünscht en masse: 

http://www.psd-tutorials.de/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=viewdownloadcat&cid=11

Schau einfach mal unter Muster oder auch Stile. 

Gruß Hima


----------



## Senfdose (4. Oktober 2006)

auf dieser Seite  http://www.24-7media.de/  unten im Register    >>>> downloads >>>  background tile 

MfG Senf


----------



## versuch13 (4. Oktober 2006)

http://www.theinspirationgallery.com/

http://www.kollermedia.at/pattern4u/classic


----------

